# New Insulin Dose Calculation Method Reduces Postprandial Hyperglycemia in Children



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

Thought this might be of interest to some of you:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/724554


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks as though you have to create a log-in to read it


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Looks as though you have to create a log-in to read it



How strange - I read it before I posted it here, now it needs a login! Perhaps it's because I picked it up through Twitter.  It doesn't give details of how to do the calculation, just that it involves carbs, fat and protein values to work out bolus.


----------



## randomange (Jul 5, 2010)

I read this on another forum, and I thought it was interesting.  It also mentioned that there was actually an increase in post-meal hypoglycemia however, so I think there still needs to be some adjusting.  I can't imagine having to account for fat and protein as well in my meals, though it says the kids picked the calculations up quickly!


----------

